# Chihuahuas? (hot dogs)



## Dove (Jun 15, 2004)

Chihuahuas

10 hot dog buns, toasted
1 pkg. (6 oz.) corn chips
10 hot dogs, grilled
1 can (1 lb.) chili, heated
1/2 head shredded lettuce
1/4 lb. grated cheddar cheese

Line buns with chips, add hot dogs, top with a large
spoonful of chili, shredded lettuce, and cheese. Makes
10 servings.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

How do you make a long haired chihuahua?  Add sauerkraut??  lol

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jun 15, 2004)

*Chihuahuas????*

*LOL :!: 
Why not? That makes a hotdog good!
Marge*


----------



## lindatooo (Jun 15, 2004)

Dove does your dog nip you when you make those?

   

2


----------



## Dove (Jun 15, 2004)

*Chihuahuas????*

*No, she really is very good..LOL   *


----------

